# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Falcone's Pizza

## Roger S

Had noticed the "COMING SOON" sign out in front of the old Las Fajitas/Carlito's building a few weeks back and then noticed a Falcone's banner hanging on the front of the building last night.

Took a look at the Falcone's FB page and they confirmed it.

https://www.facebook.com/FalconesPiz...type=1&theater

----------


## Martin

that's pretty cool...  hope that location works out for them.  -M

----------


## Roger S

I think they could do well there.... Elevate just opened up next door so you have a bunch of hungry kids nearby and there is a hotel across 12th Street and another down the service road and I think they will be far enough away from Pizza Alley, formerly 19th Street, to not have to compete with the 40 pizza places opening up along that mile from I-35 to Santa Fe.

----------


## Easy180

Not sure how it will do but it does have better visibility than most of the other pizza joints in Moore

----------


## SoonerDave

Is this the same Falcone's that took OKC by storm about, oh, six or seven years ago, then kinda just disappeared? Had a Bricktown location at one point? Had the "mafioso" style commercials and theming...or is the name just a coincidence...

Hoping its different, because after two or three tries to the "old" Falcone's we gave up. It was awful.

----------


## Martin

one and the same.  i don't think they ever lost their original location near 63rd & may.

while i think there are better pizza joints in the city, i never thought falcone's was awful. -M

----------


## Ginkasa

The one at bricktown was really good at first, but it definitely got worse as time went on. Hopefully they're going to be better at quality control in Moore.

----------


## SoonerDave

> one and the same.  i don't think they ever lost their original location near 63rd & may.
> 
> while i think there are better pizza joints in the city, i never thought falcone's was awful. -M


Surely - to each their own, of course!  :Smile:

----------


## Roger S

> Is this the same Falcone's that took OKC by storm about, oh, six or seven years ago, then kinda just disappeared? Had a Bricktown location at one point?


Yes and no.... I believe it's owned by Micheal Pugliese now. He is also the president of Platt College.

----------


## catch22

I loved Falcone's.

----------


## bille

Carlitos sure didn't last long, did it?

----------


## Roger S

> Carlitos sure didn't last long, did it?


Well that depends on how you look at it... Carlito's and Las Fajitas were both owned by Carlos Jiminez.

I don't know why they made the name change, or why he operates under two different names, for the last year it was located there but the owner is the same person.

----------


## bille

That is interesting.  We knew the family that originally opened Las Fajitas but didn't keep in touch so I had no idea if the restaurant was still in the family or not.  I had no idea the most recent owner also owned Carlitos, I actually assumed he'd just bought out Las Fajitas..

----------


## Easy180

Went with neighbors this afternoon and they definitely need to work on the service. From what we could tell they had two 19 or 20 yr old kids running the restaurant. Ordering took a while but it was getting our food afterward that was a circus. We had three families but they brought out each item one by one. Not one after another as there were 5-10 minute gaps between each side,sandwiches and pizza slices. We weren't in a huge hurry so we all found it a little humorous. We all thought the food was pretty good once we got our hands on it all but they have some work to do.

----------


## Uptowner

I did a semi-regular takeout tonight. I even skip over empire, which is closer, to get these pies. I order the same pie every time, with a request to make it "crispy" as these types of joints tend to undercook the pie in anticipation to send it back into the furnace by the slice for dine-in. The superior factor here is the "snap" in the crust. I can't speak for the service. But their take away pie is legit.

----------


## Martin

checked this place out saturday with a phone-in order.  pizza and mozzarella sticks were great, just like the original on nw 63rd & may.  what *wasn't* like north may was the service...  instead of the slightly curt attitude i've always received at falcone's, everybody was friendly and appreciative of the business.  i've never had a huge problem with falcone's, but i like it when a place makes you feel as if your business is appreciated.  our order wasn't quite finished when we arrived and even though we were there for maybe 5 minutes, we were offered water and were each given a garlic knot to munch on.

what i didn't like was the 'parm tots' that i ordered.  it's halfway my fault for not asking what they were, but i assumed that they would be small cubes of parmesan, breaded and fried.  what i got could best be described as 'tater tot parmesan', basically a bed of tater tots covered with marinara sauce and melted mozzarella cheese.  to each his own, i guess, but to me that item really doesn't belong on the menu. -M

----------


## Roger S

> instead of the slightly curt attitude i've always received at falcone's, everybody was friendly and appreciative of the business.  i've never had a huge problem with falcone's, but i like it when a place makes you feel as if your business is appreciated.  our order wasn't quite finished when we arrived and even though we were there for maybe 5 minutes, we were offered water and were each given a garlic knot to munch on.


I was there the week they opened and experienced the same service... The manager even came by my table and saw I was drinking water and asked if I would prefer a soda... I declined but I got the feeling he was offering it to me free of charge.

----------


## Tundra

I had lunch there today with a few guys , there was a steady flow of traffic nothing overwhelming, we ordered a large pie, one meatball, and some cucumber chips, after we sat down they brought out complimentary garlic knots, and checked on us throughout our meal. I'd go back it was good and the staff was friendly.

image.jpegimage.jpegimage.jpeg

----------


## DickTracy

I noticed this placed closed down a few weeks ago, I've heard rumors of a new Del Rancho might be going in this location. I did notice today contractors were gutting the building, so maybe this just isn't a rumor..... man I sure miss Del Rancho

----------


## Martin

hate to hear that falcone's didn't make it, but no surprise... don't think i ever saw more than a couple cars there at any given time.  pizza was decent enough, but they had a lot of competition.

lol... i was going to give them grief again for the 'parm tots' but i see that i've already covered that in this thread.

----------


## rcjunkie

Since constructed, this place has been home to a few different establishments, (5 that I can remember). Not sure if it's the location, access, both ? Hopefully whatever goes in will last.

----------


## Roger S

> Since constructed, this place has been home to a few different establishments, (5 that I can remember). Not sure if it's the location, access, both ? Hopefully whatever goes in will last.


Well Las Fajitas/Carlito's (Same owner for both) was there for well over 20 years... If that's not thriving in a location I'm not sure our definitions of thriving are the same.

I've been hearing that Del Rancho rumor too but no one can substantiate it.... The one thing that makes me think it may be a Del Rancho is that Del Rancho recently opened a location in downtown Purcell that is dine-in only. No drive thru or drive in bays. So I could see them possibly attempting that concept at this location.

----------


## Ginkasa

I think the dynamic has changed a bit in Moore since Las Fajitas was there.  There's certainly a lot more competition and I expect most people who think about going out to eat in Moore are thinking more of the 19th St area.

----------


## Roger S

Yep and 12th Street is getting really rundown.... Oddly I thought the abundance of hotels right there might benefit Falcone's.

On the other hand The Lazy Donkey appears to be killing it. They just opened a second location practically walking distance from their first and both appear to be doing a very brisk business. Fontana's on 12th Street appears to be doing ok too and it's way less visible than Falcone's was.

I liked Falcone's but oddly we still tended to go to Sandro's more often despite living closer to Falcone's..... And probably for the same reason you mentioned. We were usually headed to do some shopping on 19th Street.

----------


## DickTracy

Pretty sure you could put Del Rancho just about anywhere in Moore and patrons would travel out of their way to eat there. I for one really hope that's what it is going to be, cause I really miss the CFS from DR.. and the dining room is a huge disappointment

----------


## Bobby821

I drove through the parking lot of Falcone's in Moore this weekend and the sign on the door said closed for remodeling. So not sure if they are actually remodeling or closed for good. Guess time will tell

----------

